# {RESOLVED}CPU unworkable



## bobi (Feb 23, 2001)

After a power outage I now get the message 'CPU IS UNWORKABLE OR HAS BEEN CHANGED, PLEASE RECHECK-CPU SOFT MENU' 

What steps do I take to correct this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like the bios settings were lost. below that message it should say Press F2(or del or something) to enter setup. press that key. In the bios find the area were it says Load bios defaults or Optimal configuration (all bios' are different) and press enter. then find the settings for the CPU - could have its own catagory or may be under advanced - make sure it shows your correct vcpu speed - change it if you have to. Exit and save. The message should be gone now.


----------



## bobi (Feb 23, 2001)

PROBLEM SOLVED
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!

BOBI


----------



## Lacko (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Triple6!

(sorryí for that method, but I could'nt do that another way ..)

I have similar problem like bobi had. 
When I switch my computer on, I can't see normal the display, it has dissension, so I couldn't see anything on it, but if I go to bios (of course blind) and go to 'save and exit' , I push 'yes', the computer will reboot and I have a clear display, so I can read it; then,in this phase, I get an error message 'CPU IS UNWORKABLE OR HAS BEEN CHANGED, PLEASE RECHECK CPU SOFT MENU'.
Please help me, or suggest a people who has seen something like that.
Thanks in advance, Lackó


----------

